
RIM rely on Blackberry 10 to revive their fortunes - housey
http://www.gizmophobe.co.uk/rim-rely-on-blackberry-10-to-revive-their-fortunes/
======
housey
Yeah built on QNX OS which is by all accounts rock solid and super fast...

------
hckr4life
I like RIM tbh... would like them to survive along with the blackberry...

